# жениться на/выходить замуж за (однополые браки)



## HMMeger

Всем привет,

В первую очередь, я скажу, что это обсуждение никак не касается политических точек зрения или личных мнений. Оно полностью лингвистическое.

При этом, я живу в стране, в которой брак является легальным правом всех граждан, независимо от ориентации; так обстоит дело в моей страны просто. Поэтому мне интересно и важно узнать, как обычные русскоговорящие разговорно описывают однополые браки и свадьбы, поскольку я читал, что нет определённых правил о том, какие глаголы следует употреблять, когда речь идёт о свадьбах между двумя мужчинами или женщинами.

Итак, какие варианты следующих предложений чаще всего употребляются/лучше звучат?

1) - _традиционные глаголы в заисимости от "традиционного" пола подлежащего_
Иван *женилcя на* Сергее. Иван *женат на* Сергее. Эти мужчины *женаты друг на друге*. 
Татьяна *вышла замуж за* Марией. Татьяна *замужем за* Марией. Эти женщины *замужем друг за другом*.

Или

2) - _логические глаголы в заисимости от действительности полов брака_
Иван *вышел замуж за* Сергеем. Иван *замужем за* Сергеем. Эти мужчины *замужем друг за другом*.
Татьяна *женилась на* Марии. Татьяна *жената на* Марии. Эти женщины *женаты друг на друге*.

Или существутет какой-то другой, более употребляемый вариант?

Пожалуйста, не указывайтесь свои личные мнения и политические/религиозные точки зрения по поводу однополого брака--я этим не интересуюсь.

Спасибо!
Henry M


----------



## Rosett

Так, как вы написали, по-русски могут говорить в тех случаях, когда по внешнему виду и поведению хотя бы одного из партнёров однополого брака можно субъективно догадываться о его половой роли в традиционном значении. Но обычно это достаточно заметно, так как в обществе стесняться у однополых партнёров не принято  - скорее, наоборот.
Если же внешне партнёры неразличимы по данному критерию, то говорят, например, что они сочетались браком, поженились и т.д.; или один|одна сочетался|сочеталась браком (_или_ живёт в браке) с другим|другой.
Единственным неупотребимым случаем из предложенных вами можно считать случай мужчин замужем друг за другом.
Если пол переопределён хирургически (по разным причинам), но внешне это не проявляется, то действуют те же правила, что и выше; а если проявляется, то - обычные, применимые к гетеросексуальным бракам.
Всё сказанное выше относится только к разговорному или бульварному (неофициальному) употреблению.


----------



## HMMeger

Rosett - спасибо за такой быстрый и полезный ответ с подтверждинием и дальнейшей информацией! Всё теперь яснее.
HM


----------



## Vovan

HMMeger said:


> Итак, какие варианты следующих предложений чаще всего употребляются/лучше звучат?


Предложу некоторые другие варианты:

_Владимир и Дмитрий состоят в законном браке.
В прошлом месяце они вступили в брачные отношения.
Вы уже зарегистри́ровали свои семейные отношения?
Они живут в официа́льном браке.
У них официа́льно семья.
Они партнёры по браку.
Они семейная пара.
Они распи́саны. 
Они расписа́лись еще год назад._​


HMMeger said:


> как обычные русскоговорящие разговорно описывают однополые браки и свадьбы


Если использовать приведенные вами группы слов и выражений, то скорее первая группа. Например:
_Он женился на Элтоне в прошлом году.
Она вышла за неё замуж несмотря на мнение матери._​


----------



## Tranquility7651

Мне кажется, чаще всего в разговорном языке употребляется "они поженились". Нейтральное и ко всем применимое выражение.


----------



## Q-cumber

По моему мнению, использование вариантов "вышел/ вышла замуж", "женился/ женат" по отношению к однополым бракам в принципе некорректно. Эти слова, на уровне семантики, привязаны к ролям супругов в традиционной семье (муж, жена). Vovan предложил целый список вариантов, которые кажутся мне вполне приемлемыми. Также : "они официально зарегистрировали свои отношения ".


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> По моему мнению, использование вариантов "вышел/ вышла замуж", "женился/ женат" по отношению к однополым бракам в принципе некорректно. Эти слова, на уровне семантики, привязаны к ролям супругов в традиционной семье (муж, жена). Vovan предложил целый список вариантов, которые кажутся мне вполне приемлемыми. Также : "они официально зарегистрировали свои отношения ".


Ситуация, когда мужчина женится на мужчине, не такая уж необычная и уж совсем не редкая, хотя чаще всего и незаконная, начиная с библейских времён, когда она изначально строго осуждалась иудаизмом, а потом и христианством. В остальном же античном мире, как у римлян, так у греков, явление мужских однополых браков было вообще повальным. В литературе на русском языке такие отношения, даже без официальной регистрации, описываются словами "женился на нём". Раньше в Советском Союзе об этом не принято было открыто говорить или писать (в силу уголовного запрета на мужеложство -  согласно ст.122 УК РСФСР и аналогичным в УК союзных республик, и в силу униженного социального статуса пассивных партнёров), но сейчас, после давно уже осуществлённой декриминализации и либерализации таких отношений, о них говорится открыто теми же словами. Однополые отношения женщин в СССР были тоже не редкостью, но никак не наказывались и даже, как ни странно, не порицались толком, так как официальной точки на это явление в советском морали выработано просто не было - действовала фигура умолчания. Тем не менее, о подобных отношениях между  женщинами говорилось и говорится, что одна выходит замуж за другую, а не женится.


----------



## Q-cumber

Я остаюсь при своём мнении.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Я остаюсь при своём мнении.


На данных выражениях внимание в обществе не акцентировалось по вышеупомянутым причинам, и даже просто интересоваться ими считалось, по меньшей мере, делом неприличным; вероятно, поэтому они прошли мимо вас. Но выражения эти зафиксированы во множестве в литературе всех уровней и сейчас имеют свободное хождение:
"Jan 4, 2017 - Если бы моя подруга была парнем, я бы вышла за нее замуж." Кстати, это очень популярный среди девушек мем.
"Хотите, чтобы ваша дочь привела в дом другую девушку и вышла за нее замуж?"
"Feb 16, 2013 - Пишет, что очень сильно любит, больше жизни, и хочет, чтобы я вышла за неё замуж. Меня уже порядком достали её эти предложения, ..."
"Nov 13, 2013 - ... со временем. Прошёл месяц, я делала всё, что она мне говорила (такое чувство, что я вышла за неё замуж, а не за её сына). Стирала и ..."
Кстати, находятся примеры употребления в переносном смысле, иногда самые неожиданные и поэтому довольно яркие:
"Mar 29, 2016 - Рижская Даугава, которая ещё не так давно постоянно топталась на пороге высшей лиги, но так и не вышла за неё замуж, уже не ...".

Симметричное выражение не менее популярно:
"Mar 29, 2016 - С 1993 года музыкант встречался с канадским режиссером Дэви Фернишем и в 2014 году женился на нем. У пары двое сыновей."
"По его словам, он бы даже женился на нем, но, к сожалению, это запрещено законом."
"Jul 26, 2011 - Любвеобильный Саня, приобняв за плечо Колюню, клялся тому, что если бы не Наташа, он бы непременно женился на нём."
"Dec 16, 2013 - Но, наконец, он встретился с соседним королём и женился на нём. В другой гендерной сказке Красная Шапочка оказалась мальчиком."
"May 26, 2010 - Лакировщик Хаяцо из деревни Ясумото влюбился в Оото и женился на нём, хотя уже знал, что Оото мужского пола. Три года спустя ..."


----------



## Particle

HMMeger said:


> В первую очередь, я скажу, что это обсуждение никак не касается политических точек зрения или личных мнений. Оно полностью лингвистическое.



Масса вариантов, предложенная форумчанами, говорит только одно, что вопрос не лежит в лингвистической плоскости.

*[...]*
*Off topic portion of the thread removed*


----------



## Rosett

Particle said:


> Масса вариантов, предложенная форумчанами, говорит только одно, что вопрос не лежит в лингвистической плоскости.
> 
> Назвать можно как угодно, бумага всё выдержит. Реально роли в семье определит ребёнок. Он подрастёт, начнёт говорить, и расскажет “Who is who”. Не спешите.


Подавляющее большинство однополых пар живёт ради собственного удовольствия без детей, но так же, если не более эмоционально, ссорится, мирится и разводится, как и традиционные пары. Средствами языка это достаточно хорошо отражается, так что именно лингвистический аспект весьма показателен , помогая разобраться "кто на ком стоял".


----------



## Cheburator

HMMeger said:


> Итак, какие варианты следующих предложений чаще всего употребляются/лучше звучат?


Смею заметить, что ВСЕ приведенные вами варианты звучат в русском языке нелепо и смешно (я смеялся наверно секунд десять), ввиду отсутствия подобного явления в России (имею в виду отсутствие официального бракосочетание такого типа). Если заменить русские имена на любые иностранные, то некоторые варианты звучат приемлемо, так как мы уже привыкли к тому, что на Западе такое явление узаконено. Итак, лингвистически приемлемые варианты:

Майкл *женилcя на *Джоне. Майкл *женат на *Джоне.
Джулия *вышла замуж за* Дженифер. Джулия *замужем за* Дженифер.
Боб *вышел замуж за* Мартина. Боб *замужем за* Мартином.
Джудит *женилась на* Джулии. Джудит *жената на* Джулии.




HMMeger said:


> Или существутет какой-то другой, более употребляемый вариант?


Эти гомосексуалисты / Эти лесбиянки *вступили в однополый брак /зарегистрировали однополый брак.*

*[...]*
*Off topic portion of the post removed*


----------



## lena55313

Rosett said:


> Но выражения эти зафиксированы во множестве в литературе всех уровней и сейчас имеют свободное хождение:


Мои личные ощущения: все перечисленные вами выражения имеют ироничную окраску, даже некую издевку. Может быть, за исключением цитаты о канадском режиссере.
Если говорить серьезно о чувствах и отношениях двух русских людей (двух мужчин или двух женщин) уехавших в США, например, и вступивших там в официальный брак, то я бы сказала: они официально поженились, они заключили официальный брак.
Ни "она женилась на ней", ни "он женился на нем", "ни она вышла за нее замуж" - это все "не звучит".

*[...]
Off topic comments removed*


----------



## Rosett

Cheburator said:


> Если заменить русские имена на любые иностранные, то некоторые варианты звучат приемлемо, так как мы уже привыкли к тому, что на Западе такое явление узаконено. Итак, лингвистически приемлемые варианты:
> 
> Майкл *женилcя на *Джоне. Майкл *женат на *Джоне.
> Джулия *вышла замуж за* Дженифер. Джулия *замужем за* Дженифер.
> Боб *вышел замуж за* Мартина. Боб *замужем за* Мартином.
> Джудит *женилась на* Джулии. Джудит *жената на* Джулии.


Вот только пример с Бобом и Мартином неудобоварим.
А так в России всё то же самое, только не принято приоткрывать завесу. Официальность к этому не имеет отношения.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Я не вижу смысла усложнять и что-то менять "в зависимости от внешнего вида и поведения" кого-то. 
Bарианты *поженились / заключили брак  / вступили в брак* звучат вполне приемлeмо.


----------



## Tranquility7651

Я бы согласилась с тем, что варианты "он женился на нем" и "она вышла замуж за неё" имеют некий иронический окрас, а вариант "он вышел замуж за него" даже отдаёт лёгкой издёвкой. Я бы лично не стала их использовать.


----------



## Rosett

rusita preciosa said:


> Я не вижу смысла усложнять и что-то менять "в зависимости от внешнего вида и поведения" кого-то.
> Bарианты *поженились / заключили брак  / вступили в брак* звучат вполне приемлeмо.


Естественно, что они звучат приемлемо. 
Вы же не видите смысла в "усложнении", поскольку рассматриваете возможные ситуации издалека, созерцая лес, а не деревья. Изменения происходят объективно, по мере изменения ситуации с однополыми браками в обществе вне зависимости от того, что кто-то о них думает про себя.
Другой аналогичный пример: известно, что зимой у нас идёт снег, но оказывается, что в языках народностей Крайнего Севера слова "снег" практически нет. Вместо это в этих языках насчитывают до 70 слов, относящихся ко всем возможным разновидностям снега.
Подобным же образом, там, где однополые браки официально разрешены (так, как задано в ОП) и достаточно широко практикуются, различные варианты отношений брачных партнёров могут естественным образом называться по-разному. При этом непривычному уху, находящемуся не в теме, они будут звучать иронично, издевательски, нелепо, смешно, некорректно, ... - ряд можно дополнить.
Ни в одном браке нет равенства: ни в традиционных, ни в однополых. Брак и есть по своей сути сочетание неравного, помимо половых различий, хотя бы только потому, что даже идентичные близнецы различаются. Другое дело, что внешне об этом нередко можно только догадываться и что достаточно живучие предрассудки не позволяют свободно рассуждать на эту тему, хотя тема становится все менее и менее табуированный даже в такой традиционалистской языковой культуре, как русская. В конце концов, русские проживают массово уже не только в России и на постсоветском пространстве. Мировой опыт неизбежно проникает в русский, несмотря на очевидное сопротивление в культурном плане. Но даже на основе такой информации и с учётом неизжитых традиционных ограничений русский язык предоставляет нам достаточно развитые возможности не отворачиваться, а напротив, выражаться на данную тему дифференцированно, а следовательно, и более точно.
"Несмешными" примерами однополых браков, как неофициальных, так и официальных, полна библейская, античная, средневековая, новая и новейшая история. Думаю, что нет необходимости ссылаться на классические источники - они под рукой у каждого. Достаточно сказать, что ни в одном из таких примеров равенства нет даже близко, и наши языковые средства способны давать о них вполне ясное представление вместо удобного порою затушёвывания подробностей в угоду ханжеству или невежеству.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Tranquility7651 said:


> Мне кажется, чаще всего в разговорном языке употребляется "они поженились". Нейтральное и ко всем применимое выражение.


Вы пишете «чаще всего в разговорном языке употребляется "они поженились"»?
Значит зто что “они поженились” употребляется обычно об гетеросексуальной паре?
Есть ли люди которые гоборят “она женилась нa …”?


----------



## Maroseika

Ben Jamin said:


> Вы пишете «чаще всего в разговорном языке употребляется "они поженились"»?
> Значит зто что “они поженились” употребляется обычно об гетеросексуальной паре?
> Есть ли люди которые гоборят “она женилась нa …”?



*Mod.: 
As already explained above, this is quite possible, but doesn't sound as neutral, as "unisex" variants like вступили в брак and others.

The theme looks fully exhausted and can be closed.*


----------

